# I like a challenge--another corn sheller



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi everyone
Some of you may remember that I did a complete restoration of a 1900 Hocking Valley cornsheller last year. That was a very interesting and challenging project and I enjoyed bringing back a little bit of history with the restoration. I did a video of the operation of the corn sheller and have received lots of comments from folks asking about the project. I recently received an e-mail from a gentleman in Mississippi who is interested in having me restore his cornsheller.
This is a Hocking Valley Improved 2-hole sheller made in the 1930’s. A little different but basically the same as far as the mechanics . Back in the 1930’s this unit sold for $95 and weighs 225 lbs. I asked the client for a little history about the cornsheller so here is the story:

Mike My daddy retired in 1996 and proceeded to purchase his dream retirement property in south Mississippi. The land he purchased had three old barns on it. The prior owner had cleaned out all the items that he wanted and told my daddy he could have anything left. As you can imagine, there was a lot of junk. In the cleaning out process, some old antique tools were found along with the cornsheller. Daddy quickly put it to good use. He grew corn and would have me and my small children come over to help him turn the crank and do the shelling. We would catch the corn in a 48 quart cooler and then take it to the grist mill for grinding. He was known to give out bags of fresh ground cornmeal for Christmas every year. Store bought cornmeal just doesn’t compare to the fresh ground taste of the grist mill cornmeal.

My daddy died in 2004. I drove the hour drive from my home to the old barn about a year later to try to find the old cornsheller. The trees and underbrush were so thick I could not get my truck close enough to load it. A few months ago, my brother called and said they were clear cutting trees near the old barn. I remembered the old sheller. I went to the old barn to see if the sheller was still there. After seven years of it sitting in the old barn, it was a sad sight to see. Part of the barn roof had fallen in on the sheller. I loaded the remains of the sheller in my truck and drove the one hour journey back home. The memories of my daddy and me and my now grown children swirled through my head. I felt bad that I had forgotten about the sheller and thus let it get in such bad shape.

Mike, you know the rest of the story. I found Woodworking Plus on the internet. I look forward to being the granddaddy that shells corn with his grandchildren. Who knows, you might even get a bag of fresh ground cornmeal from south Mississippi one day.

Thanks
Robert

So he loaded it up on a pallet and sent it to me .As you can see, there's not much to work with .









I used white oak for the restoration. I even got to do a little scrolling to do the cut-outs for the bearings and the cut-out for the top.
Woodworking complete










I had to make new stencils for the lettering and hand painted all of the pin striping just like the original Hocking Valley.










And here is the restored Hocking Valley Cornsheller ready for action










If anyone is interested in seeing this unit in action I did a video which can be seen by following this link:




 
This was a fun project


----------



## Bob N (Apr 2, 2010)

Absolutely AWESOME, Mike! You did that one proud.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Neat!! Love the old machinery, and learning to love the old woodworking as well.

Nice job.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Good gravy, you did good on that one, it looks great. I love seeing old equipment restored to live another day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

Very cool piece. I don't know what I would do with one, but it would be a cool thing to have.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Awsome !!!*

I spent many summers using a hand crank sheller. Thought it was just fun to do when I was a kid. Still kinda do but for different reasons know.
You have given me an idea. I think I need to get that ole girl from my Dad and see if I can get a good cabinet build for it. It's of a different design than the one you restored.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

